# Pronovost 74" Inverted POV



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Little video of one of my Pronovost blowers and Deere 3046r doing a driveway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Seems weird doing drives with that small of a tractor....I'm using one for sidewalks.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems weird doing drives with that small of a tractor....I'm using one for sidewalks.


Could still take you on efficiency with the hydrostatic though :weightlifter:. Guy here with two 80hp newhollands and 92" blowers that I crush every time.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you shovel any walkways at all?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

CAT 245ME said:


> Do you shovel any walkways at all?


 34 out of 140 get shovelled. I have a roster of 4 guys and two go out to do it each time. Dad drives the 4720 and him and I don't shovel anything ourselves anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> Could still take you on efficiency with the hydrostatic though :weightlifter:. Guy here with two 80hp newhollands and 92" blowers that I crush every time.


Until we line up on the private roads.........

Or heavier snows......

Or long driveways...........

The New Hollands make sense........


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> 34 out of 140 get shovelled. I have a roster of 4 guys and two go out to do it each time. Dad drives the 4720 and him and I don't shovel anything ourselves anymore.


Out of the 140, how many of those are lawn mowing clients as well.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

CAT 245ME said:


> Out of the 140, how many of those are lawn mowing clients as well.


About 30 i think.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> Could still take you on efficiency with the hydrostatic though :weightlifter:. Guy here with two 80hp newhollands and 92" blowers that I crush every time.


Maybe with 2 inches of snow.

Horsepower trumps just about all when it comes to pto work. Forward to reverse with a hydro vs a tractor with reverser is very close.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Maybe with 2 inches of snow.
> 
> Horsepower trumps just about all when it comes to pto work. Forward to reverse with a hydro vs a tractor with reverser is very close.


If you size your equipment properly HP really shouldn't be that big of an issue. The only time this thing bogs is when driving fast in super wet snow. 6" of fluffy stuff you can go as fast as you want. True for forward and reverse but not for going down the road and and going from house to house. Plus you're always limited to one speed once you're in a driveway. Hydro or ivt you can go as fast or slow as you want making for a safer operation.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Didn't I see you on Dragons Den?...LoL


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Didn't I see you on Dragons Den?...LoL


Lol those guys where jokers. Counted Atleast 3 strait up lies in their pitch. Going to destroy those guys in London as soon as I make it out there. They did have a cool idea with the liquid ice melter though think that could sell and make some serious cash. Anybody know what the formula for the 100% environmentally friendly stuff is?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> If you size your equipment properly HP really shouldn't be that big of an issue. The only time this thing bogs is when driving fast in super wet snow. 6" of fluffy stuff you can go as fast as you want. True for forward and reverse but not for going down the road and and going from house to house. Plus you're always limited to one speed once you're in a driveway. Hydro or ivt you can go as fast or slow as you want making for a safer operation.


Or if you match the machine to the implement you have no worries. If you need more than 4 gears that a Power Quad gives you then your implement is too big or you're trying to make it do something it shouldn't.

Ive never run an inverted blower, but I've got plenty of hours running ag and compact equipment to comfortably say that if a tractor with double the horsepower is running an attachment that is 78 vs 92 inches wide, and the 78 inch unit is out producing the 92, then there is either an operator or machine issue, or the implement is not matched correctly to the job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> If you size your equipment properly HP really shouldn't be that big of an issue. The only time this thing bogs is when driving fast in super wet snow. 6" of fluffy stuff you can go as fast as you want. True for forward and reverse but not for going down the road and and going from house to house. Plus you're always limited to one speed once you're in a driveway. Hydro or ivt you can go as fast or slow as you want making for a safer operation.


#1 I can do a drive like you're doing in 2 passes, in around 90 seconds. Or less. That's good enough for me. That's for up to 6". 
#2 When we hit the 6" mark or wet, heavy snow is when I want the HP that the 3046 does not have and I will be able to outperform your 3046 all night long. 
#3 On lower snowfalls, I usually ran in C range, 1st gear. That was on my 5085. Never run the 5100. But that's fast enough. 
#4 As I stated, we do private roads and some very long driveways where your 3046 WILL not compete with a 5085/5100.

So yes, it works for you. There are neighborhoods by me that I could make one work because a 5 Series would be too clumsy. But for what I am doing right now, 5 Series with a 92" is what suits me. And like I said, I can do a drive in less time that I could with a 16' back plow unless I dump the snow in the road. And when it piles up, I can still do it in the same amount of time while you will be slowing down.

Just remember, at 16ish you know far more than your parents or other adults, but by the time you're aboot 25, you will be amazed at how much those adults have learned in such a short time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> Going to destroy those guys in London as soon as I make it out there.


One other piece of advice: never be in business to run someone else oot of business. You will fail. Be in business because you enjoy it and can make a profit.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One other piece of advice: never be in business to run someone else oot of business. You will fail. Be in business because you enjoy it and can make a profit.


Well you're probably right but them going out of business will be a result of that. I'm just screwing around saying stuff like that. There's lots of work out there and one more competitor really doesn't affect much. I wouldn't disagree with anything you said. I can defientely see that a bigger tractor would be better in the heavier falls and for big driveways of course. I'm not trying to come across as smart, my point is just that bigger doesn't always mean better in every application.


----------



## Bret Antonius (Dec 31, 2016)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> Could still take you on efficiency with the hydrostatic though :weightlifter:. Guy here with two 80hp newhollands and 92" blowers that I crush every time.


Some friends of mine use the guy with the new hollands. Absolute best service and quality of workmanship in town.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Bret Antonius said:


> Some friends of mine use the guy with the new hollands. Absolute best service and quality of workmanship in town.


Ask my customers and most of them would beg to differ. Especially the ones that used to use them.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, let's talk about the discussion at hand and not get personal

Thanks


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Not to be cocky and say that we're the absolute best at everything. Those guys are good and are nice guys. Nothing against them, but that's a pretty dumb thing to say that they're the best in town when you've only tried one company or heard from a friend. I know for a fact that many of my customers that have tried others would say we're the best in town, same goes for other guys around in this business. Maybe research a little more before saying something like that next time. Some days my driveways are done and clean before theirs, some days we come at the same time, some days they beat us to it. Pretty silly to say there's an absolute #1.


----------



## Bret Antonius (Dec 31, 2016)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> Not to be cocky and say that we're the absolute best at everything. Those guys are good and are nice guys. Nothing against them, but that's a pretty dumb thing to say that they're the best in town when you've only tried one company or heard from a friend. I know for a fact that many of my customers that have tried others would say we're the best in town, same goes for other guys around in this business. Maybe research a little more before saying something like that next time. Some days my driveways are done and clean before theirs, some days we come at the same time, some days they beat us to it. Pretty silly to say there's an absolute #1.


Just showing up is only part of the job at hand. We'll just leave it at that


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Bret Antonius said:


> Just showing up is only part of the job at hand. We'll just leave it at that


Yes because their pronovost snow blowers with tivar edges clean so much nicer than my identical smaller versions. Not to mention our tractors are smaller and more maneuverable to clear tighter areas. Oh and don't forget our dedicated shovel crew that goes around just to do walkways, meaning the rushed operator doesn't jump out and do a quick shovel.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

But yes you seem to have A very informed opinion so we'll leave it at that.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Bret Antonius said:


> Just showing up is only part of the job at hand. We'll just leave it at that


Who are you. What do you do for snow removal. Or you are just trolling making comment on how better the competition is in your first post.


NickSnow&Mow said:


> But yes you seem to have A very informed opinion so we'll leave it at that.


Must be from Winnipeg and invented the inverted snowblower.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems weird doing drives with that small of a tractor....I'm using one for sidewalks.


I feel the same way when I see guys plowing with 5000 series. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave said:


> I feel the same way when I see guys plowing with 5000 series. LOL


Very witty.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very witty.


I thought that was me.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Herm Witte said:


> I thought that was me.


Well I should feel pretty good about myself if he's comparing me to you.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> Little video of one of my Pronovost blowers and Deere 3046r doing a driveway.


I notice the guys in my area that run the small tractors, from watching them they seam afraid to take it out of low gear when blowing a drive. Although they are using push blowers but still. I'm always in C range and either 1st or 2nd gear. I think the little guys get nervous seeing me backup to a garage door at a quick rate with a 6 series tractor lol. I'm the only one using an inverted blower.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

CAT 245ME said:


> I notice the guys in my area that run the small tractors, from watching them they seam afraid to take it out of low gear when blowing a drive. Although they are using push blowers but still. I'm always in C range and either 1st or 2nd gear. I think the little guys get nervous seeing me backup to a garage door at a quick rate with a 6 series tractor lol. I'm the only one using an inverted blower.


I've wrecked a garage door before so I'm one of those guys now too. Only go to b in super deep snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I was accused of it once pushing back banks with the backhoe, it's a horrible low feeling. I couldn't disprove it and was prepared to pay for the door (custom 18 ft wide). Turns out the door was frozen to the ground and the high hp opener buckled it from the inside. The fact that I was going to pay for it solidified my customer for anothe 12 years till they sold and I picked up the new owner.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

CAT 245ME said:


> I notice the guys in my area that run the small tractors, from watching them they seam afraid to take it out of low gear when blowing a drive. Although they are using push blowers but still. I'm always in C range and either 1st or 2nd gear. I think the little guys get nervous seeing me backup to a garage door at a quick rate with a 6 series tractor lol. I'm the only one using an inverted blower.


Do you think the slow speed is to clear build up of snow when driving towards the garage?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

blowerman said:


> Do you think the slow speed is to clear build up of snow when driving towards the garage?


Possible, but they still go slow with nothing behind them.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Blowerman, what is your thoughts on pickup truck mounted snow blowers?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

CAT 245ME said:


> Blowerman, what is your thoughts on pickup truck mounted snow blowers?


No way.. They are an odd toy. Ranks up there with my buddy that bought an ATV blower; used it once that was it. Big and clumbsy


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

blowerman said:


> No way.. They are an odd toy. Ranks up there with my buddy that bought an ATV blower; used it once that was it. Big and clumbsy


This season I've seen two come into my service area, along with a small skid steer with blower. The skid's drive's are really spread out, travel speed isn't helping him. Oh and a small side by side atv with front blower.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fast forward a few years and things change. 

Picked up a condo project through a property manager that we've worked for at another location for several years. Very tight driveways. A 4 series would work and we might end up using our 4720 there, but it is also possible that my 3046 might be available. 

So Nick, are you still using the 3046? How is it holding up? What is the heaviest snowfall you've had and how did it work?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fast forward a few years and things change.
> 
> Picked up a condo project through a property manager that we've worked for at another location for several years. Very tight driveways. A 4 series would work and we might end up using our 4720 there, but it is also possible that my 3046 might be available.
> 
> So Nick, are you still using the 3046? How is it holding up? What is the heaviest snowfall you've had and how did it work?


He may have you blocked too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> He may have you blocked too.


Who?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

3046r was still in action this winter! One of my 4rs actually got stolen the other day. Wish it was the little one tbh. She’s been great, really no complaints aside from the two broken 3pt hitch arms this and last season. With reinforcement on the arms it’s been all good. It’s actually up forsale right now with 1000 hours. Only reason for selling is the 4mp/h difference between the 3 and 4 series does make a difference. Not to mention the 4s are just built a little tougher. They have no problem lifting a 74 or 80” blower although the 3046 does seem to have a little more trouble keeping it up. You’ll find it slightly dropping the blower and then automatically lifting it quite a lot. I recently sold the old style 74/80 pronovost blowers to go all cyclone. That’s another reason for selling it, the Pronovost PInv 80 is about as heavy of a blower as you’d want to run. The new style blowers like the cyclone and Normand hybrid seem to be a bit heavier just because they’re built more solid. Can’t remember exactly how much snow it’s been through but it’s a lot. Probs like a 35 cm with 3-4ft furrows from the city plow kind of thing. Skinny ag tires are a must if you do go with a tractor this small. Cuts right through the snow rather than floating on top.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks for the update. 

Not sure how it's going to work out yet. Just trying to think\plan ahead.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

How much for the machine you're selling? With or without blower?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

KildonanSnowRem said:


> How much for the machine you're selling? With or without blower?[/
> 
> 
> KildonanSnowRem said:
> ...


----------

